# Turkey Steroids 2020!



## Stu_S (Nov 11, 2020)

Evening lads. Did my first trip to turkey 2.5weeks ago.

Being the gear addict i am i thought id let you know whats avaliable and what not.

test - Aspen Sust only - no enanth/prop etc

T3 - i beleive the brand they had was abdi rahim?

Proviron - NONE ( extremely dissapointed as i wanted some)

HGH - A brand called Humatrope- came in yellow 72iu - and a purple ish one which i believe was 36iu. Was going to get some but prices was to much ( greedy bastards)

Bayer Primo- JACKPOT - avaliable in literally every pharmacy. BUT prices were different in every pharmacy - strange. I managed to pick up 30 amps/boxes for after a LOT of haggling for a cheap-ish price.

Here are some images

(did not bring these back with me) - private coureer

All in all lovely country! But prices were not as cheap as i thought lol!

First time trying Bayer primo - oil is SO thick its takes a while to even inject it in you. A real pain in the ass (literally)

Going to be using 3-400 a week with 150test


----------



## Luke Cage (Apr 12, 2020)

Did u see any anapolon?


----------



## Stu_S (Nov 11, 2020)

yes m8


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Can you warm the oil like a lot of people do with testosterone


----------



## Stu_S (Nov 11, 2020)

i dont bother i just shoot it. just be patient with it lol.

it takes longer to inject but thats about it


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear2 (Sep 20, 2021)

Used the aspen sust, seemed more like prop to me... 
With the primo why not just unbox it all and tape it all together. I put shedloads in my case,
Never had an issue

QUOTE="Stu_S, post: 6638963, member: 125765"]
i dont bother i just shoot it. just be patient with it lol.

it takes longer to inject but thats about it
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Do all chemists in Antalya have these? What about nandrolone?

Cheers


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

The primo looks spot on. What’s it like for PIP??


----------

